# Consumo a crudo



## 18SARA81

Hello everybody,
I have to translate this sentence:

Dalle leggere note aromatiche è indicato per condire a crudo piatti dalla struttura gusto-olfattiva non troppo intensa.

My translation is:

This extra virgine olive oil with aromatic notes is especially indicated to dress raw(???) dishes not too much structured.

What do you think about?


----------



## SPQR

Dalle leggere note aromatiche è indicato per condire a crudo piatti dalla struttura gusto-olfattiva non troppo intensa.


Hi,

This slightly aromatic extra virgin olive oil is (particularly) suitable for lightly-flavored, uncooked dishes.


----------



## Gianfry

@ spqr: sara, non volendo, ti ha tratto in inganno parlando di "raw dishes". "a crudo" si riferisce all'olio, non ai piatti. Giusto, sara?
Puoi benissimo avere un piatto di cibi cotti, sul quale, anche a tavola, puoi versare dell'olio "crudo" (ovvero non cotto). Solo gli olii migliori reggono alla prova del "crudo"!


----------



## SPQR

SPQR said:


> Dalle leggere note aromatiche è indicato per condire a crudo, piatti dalla struttura gusto-olfattiva non troppo intensa.
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This slightly aromatic extra virgin olive oil is (particularly) suitable for lightly-flavored, uncooked dishes.





Gianfry said:


> @ spqr: sara, non volendo, ti ha tratto in inganno parlando di "raw dishes". "a crudo" si riferisce all'olio, non ai piatti. Giusto, sara?
> Puoi benissimo avere un piatto di cibi cotti, sul quale, anche a tavola, puoi versare dell'olio "crudo" (ovvero non cotto). Solo gli olii migliori reggono alla prova del "crudo"!



Interessante - intanto grazie.
In inglese non c'è il bisogno da indicare "raw/unadulterated olive oil" - è quasi sempre così.

This slightly aromatic, extra virgin olive oil is (particularly) suitable for dressing "a crudo" lightly-flavored dishes.

With its slightly aromatic character, (and in its natural state) it is (particularly) suitable for dressing lightly-flavored/less intense dishes.


----------



## Alessandrino

The fact is that, when you say "dressing", the only thing that can come into one's mind is the quivalent of _a crudo_. Is that correct?


----------



## Gianfry

SPQR said:


> In inglese non c'è il bisogno da indicare "raw/unadulterated olive oil" - è quasi sempre così.


Giusto.
Soprattutto se, come fai tu, si usa il verbo "to dress".

EDIT:
Ops, cross-posted con alessandrino.


----------



## SPQR

Alessandrino said:


> The fact is that, when you say "dressing", the only thing that can come into one's mind is the quivalent of _a crudo_. Is that correct?


 
Yes, most of the time.
I could imagine adding something to the olive oil - "infused olive oils" with garlic, rosemary, thyme, peppers, etc - and then putting it on a dish.

But the vast majority of the time it will be "raw" - and we don't say it.


----------



## 18SARA81

Gianfry said:


> @ spqr: sara, non volendo, ti ha tratto in inganno parlando di "raw dishes". "a crudo" si riferisce all'olio, non ai piatti. Giusto, sara?
> Puoi benissimo avere un piatto di cibi cotti, sul quale, anche a tavola, puoi versare dell'olio "crudo" (ovvero non cotto). Solo gli olii migliori reggono alla prova del "crudo"!


 
Hai ragione Gianfry,il mio intento era proprio quello che hai detto tu,intendevo l'olio messo solo a fine cottura come condimento di un piatto,ma come ha detto Spqr forse è più un'espressione italiana che altro..................Comunque grazie mille a tutti!


----------



## Nellieuk

SPQR said:


> Dalle leggere note aromatiche è indicato per condire a crudo piatti dalla struttura gusto-olfattiva non troppo intensa.
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This slightly aromatic extra virgin olive oil is (particularly) suitable for lightly-flavored, uncooked dishes.



This delicately aromatic olive oil is perfect for dressing light or mild dishes.


----------



## AntonellaL

Salve a tutti, sono una novellina.
Mi chiedevo come si potesse tradurre "consumo a crudo". Sperando che anche il resto vada bene  La frase per intero è:

E' un eccellente olio da cucina, perfetto per fragranti fritture, ma soprattutto da consumo a crudo.

Io lo tradurrei così:

It's an excellent kitchen oil, perfect for fragrant fryings, but most of all *eaten raw*.


----------



## Teerex51

Una tra le varie opzioni possibili: _Excellent cooking oil, perfect for crisp / fragrant fried dishes but especially for raw use._


----------



## SighingatSilvio

How to explain this...

Look if you want this translation for use as some kind of advertising, then this would NOT be appropriate - on two counts.

If an English speaking person read "fragrant fryings", I expect they would find that funny.  We don't dash into the kitchen and fry things to make the air fragrant.  It would just sound odd, is what I'm trying to say.  

So maybe for that bit - 'perfect for a fragrant aroma when frying'.  Something like that.

Okay so the next bit.  English people don't think of 'raw' when we think of oil.   That would be more appropriate to meat, or an egg.  But not oil.  Also, not many English people whip into the pantry, just to down a glass of oil.  We use it for DRESSING a salad.  Sometimes on bread, or cheese, or whatever, drizzled.

So you would say - '...but above all, in its natural state as a dressing or condiment.'  Something like that.

In summary: your translation isn't incorrect, but English-speaking people would find it a bit peculiar, that way.

Yes Teerex's "perfect for fragrant fried dishes"  is good.  I like that better than my suggestion, as it is shorter for one thing.

But 'raw'?  No I still think that's odd to describe oil in a situation like this.  Use something like 'natural' or 'as is' instead.  'Raw' is too....crude for the English ear in this case, ironically enough ('crudo').


----------



## Teerex51

Well, I really don't know about that... Link 1 and Link 2 (Paragraph 3)


----------



## SighingatSilvio

Sorry Paolo I didn't think I was posting twice in a row. The post came in after I'd posted, if that makes any sense at all, which I doubt. (There's a lag going on).

I'm not worried about links and I haven't looked at them. But I came back to say simply this: "raw use" is okay, so I've changed my mind on that one - it's good too. But definitely NOT "eaten raw", when referring to oil.

Okay?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

After reading some of the quite a few hits for "raw olive oil" I have the feeling that "raw" is often used to mean "crude/not refined/whole" and not to mean "uncooked".


----------



## SighingatSilvio

It can be yes.  There are a few subtle points here, as I tried to indicate at the outset.

You just wouldn't (or it'd be unusual at least) hear of someone talking about eating/drinking/partaking of oil of any variety, refined or unrefined, 'raw'.  But Teerex's 'raw use' is good, as I said.


----------



## velisarius

You can talk about using raw oil, I agree, because it brings to mind the preparation of the dish rather than tucking into a dish of uncooked oil. If expansion is allowed, I would say "for salads and dressings"


----------



## AshleySarah

What about "suitable for both cooking and table use"?  This term is used for salt.  We have cooking salt and table salt.


----------



## You little ripper!

As a natural therapist, I often recommend having/eating/consuming/drinking (depending on context) *raw* sesame seed oil, pumpkin seed oil, sunflower oil and olive oil for different health conditions.


----------



## AntonellaL

Mmm ok.. so much solutions, thanks everyone


----------



## Teerex51

AntonellaL said:


> .... so much *many *solutions, thanks everyone



You're welcome.


----------



## fede4470

già che siam sin argomento, come tradurreste "quest'olio è particolarmente indicato per il consumo a crudo"? thanks...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

fede4470 said:


> già che siam sin argomento, come tradurreste "quest'olio è particolarmente indicato per il consumo a crudo"? thanks...


Tu come lo tradurresti?

Linee guida integrali del forum italiano-inglese 
Regolamento integrale dei forum di WordReference 

*Come si effettua una ricerca nel forum? 
*Come devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?
Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"? 
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## fede4470

ok, devo aver sbagliato qualcosa, perdonatemi, è la mia "prima volta"...mi pare d'aver capito che devo mettere la traduzione che farei io, giusto? allora: "this evo oil is recommended to be used raw", ma non è che mi suoni tanto bene...


----------



## You little ripper!

What oil are we talking about fede?


----------



## fede4470

we're talking about organic extravirgin olive oil made in Puglia


----------



## You little ripper!

_This extra virgin olive oil is best consumed/used raw_ might be a couple of options.


----------



## rrose17

I agree with the earlier comments about not using the word raw (sorry Charles!) 
_This extra virgin olive oil is best used for dipping or in a vinaigrette_. (is vinaigrette too precise?)


----------



## You little ripper!

Rrose, the sentence I was translating is the one in #10, not the one of the OP:



fede4470 said:


> "quest'olio è particolarmente indicato per il consumo a crudo"



"olive oil is best used raw" - Google Search

"olive oil is best consumed raw" - Google Search


----------



## rrose17

You little ripper! said:


> Rrose, the sentence I was translating is the one in #10, not the one of the OP:


Yes I know, I was just saying that, as in an earlier post, I find raw not the best. I see your links look more technical in nature. But it cold just be a stylistic choice.


----------



## You little ripper!

I don't understand how,_ This extra virgin olive oil is best used for dipping or in a vinaigrette_ can translate fede's sentence, _quest'olio è particolarmente indicato per il consumo a crudo. _Maybe we need more context.


----------



## Bluenoric

rrose17 said:


> I agree with the earlier comments about not using the word raw (sorry Charles!)
> _This extra virgin olive oil is best used for dipping or in a vinaigrette_. (is vinaigrette too precise?)


No, I'm afraid this doesn't convey the meaning of "a crudo": it simply means that the oil is best consumed raw (ie not cooked) but it can be poured on all sort of dishes, from steaming soups to pasta to cooked vegetables to whatever you want, basically


----------



## Paulfromitaly

It means "suitable for dressing and not for frying".


----------



## You little ripper!

Paulfromitaly said:


> It means "suitable for dressing and not for frying".


Paul, why does the WR dictionary translate it as _raw_, then? Am I missing something? 

crudo - Dizionario italiano-inglese WordReference

*a crudo* 
raw _adj_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

You little ripper! said:


> Paul, why does the WR dictionary translate it as _raw_, then? Am I missing something?
> 
> crudo - Dizionario italiano-inglese WordReference
> 
> *a crudo*
> raw _adj_


I'm not saying that _raw oil_ is wrong


----------

